# Wohin mit dem Uvc Filter?



## Drexta (15. März 2008)

Hallo,
wo habt ihr eure Uvc Filter geschaltet?
Sollte ich ihn direkt hintern Skimmer ( wo dann aber der ganze dreck mit durchkommt) oder hintern Bodenablauf schalten?

Was wäre am sinnfollsten?

Mfg Drexta


----------



## Jürgen-V (15. März 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit dem Uvc Filter?*

hallo drexta




> wo dann aber der ganze dreck mit durchkommt)



genau deswegen nach dem filter. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Drexta (15. März 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit dem Uvc Filter?*

Ja aber soweit ich weiss ist doch die aufgabe der uvc lampe die Algen zu verkleben und zu klümpchen zu machen, die dann durch zb. eine Filtermatte abgefangen werden sollen. Was bringt es dann den uvc nach dem Filter zu machen?

Mfg Drexta


----------



## Olli.P (15. März 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit dem Uvc Filter?*

Hi,



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> genau deswegen nach dem filter.



Das kann man so pauschal auch nicht sagen, bei diesem Thema scheiden sich die Geister......... 

Also ich finde es kommt auch auf die Filteranlage an.

M.M.n. sollte die UVC bei einer Anlage mit einem Siebfilter, SiFi, Trommler, oder welchen "Feinfiltern" auch immer, vor diesem geschaltet sein 

So kann der dann sofort die Klumpen aus dem System entfernen. Ansonsten müssen die Algenklumpen ja wieder komplett den Teich passieren, bevor sie im Filter landen oder 

Weiß vllt. einer wie lange das dann dauert, bis diese Algenklumpen wieder den Filter passieren und entfernt werden?

Oder haben die Zerstörten Algen dann Zeit im Teich zu Boden sinken und dann in Lösung über gehen?

Wer kann denn sagen wie lange das dauert??


Das ist mal wieder ein heiß diskutiertes Thema......


----------



## Jürgen-V (17. März 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit dem Uvc Filter?*

hallo
von was für "klümpchen" schreibt ihr hier???  
schwebealgen sind kleiner als 5µm und könne somit von keinem filter herausgefiltert werden.
sollten sich dennoch "klümpchen" bilden, würden sie beim nächsten umlauf heraus gefiltert werden.


warum sollte ich eine uv-lampe vor den filtern setzen und auch den ganzen schmutz bestrahlen der eh durch die filteranlage wieder entnommen wird?


gruß
jürgen


----------



## Drexta (17. März 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit dem Uvc Filter?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> von was für "klümpchen" schreibt ihr hier???
> schwebealgen sind kleiner als 5µm und könne somit von keinem filter herausgefiltert werden.
> sollten sich dennoch "klümpchen" bilden, würden sie beim nächsten umlauf heraus gefiltert werden.
> ...




wie gesagt weil die uv lampe die algen erst verklumpt, und sie dann erst vom Filter rausgefiltert werden können da sie sonst ja zu klein sind. 


Aber wenn man bedenkt das fast bei jeden neuen Filter (komplett Anlagen) die UV Lampe vor dem Filter sitzt wird das auch sicherlich einen grund haben...

Mfg Drexta


----------



## Jürgen-V (17. März 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit dem Uvc Filter?*

hallo

ich muß da nochmal nachhacken, weil ichs nicht verstehe



> Aber wenn man bedenkt das fast bei jeden neuen Filter (komplett Anlagen) die UV Lampe vor dem Filter sitzt wird das auch sicherlich einen grund haben



also darauf gebe ich überhaupt nix. da wird dir vieeel erzählt.



> wie gesagt weil die uv lampe die algen erst verklumpt, und sie dann erst vom Filter rausgefiltert werden können da sie sonst ja zu klein sind



wie sollen die sich den verklumpen? da müßte man ja das wasser nach der uv erstmal vermischen damit sie sich finden und eine bindung eingehen können. außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß sie eine sec. nach ihrem tod ihre struktur sich sofort so verändert, daß sie zusammen kleben was sie eine sec. vorher nicht getan hat. 

sorry aber das kann ich nicht glauben und ist auch nicht logisch. 

ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## juergen-b (17. März 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit dem Uvc Filter?*

hy zusammen,

........ eine uvc lampe hat an der stelle den höchsten wirkungsgrad, wo das klarste wasser vorhanden ist - weil an dieser stelle die strahlung am weitesten reicht ohne von trübstoffen elminiert zu werden.

schwebealgen verklumpen nicht sonder werden lediglich in ihrem zellkern geschädigt und ihre vermehrung dadurch verhindert.

ein guter versuch ist mal nach der uv lampe zu versuchen, die angeblichen klumpen mit einem kaffeefilter zu fangen.


----------



## Olli.P (17. März 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit dem Uvc Filter?*

Hi Leuts,



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> schwebealgen verklumpen nicht sonder werden lediglich in ihrem zellkern geschädigt und ihre vermehrung dadurch verhindert.
> ein guter versuch ist mal nach der uv lampe zu versuchen, die angeblichen klumpen mit einem kaffeefilter zu fangen.



Das würde ja bedeuten, das ich, ob UVC an oder nicht, nie und nimmer die Schwebealgen per Filter aus dem System entfernen kann...... 

Und das mit UVC, der natürliche Lebenszyklus der Schwebealgen beschleunigt wird und ich dadurch dann wieder die 
Fadenalgenblüte  heraufbeschwöre oder:__ nase 

Dann wird das Wasser also nur Klarer weil die zerstörten Schwebealgen zu Boden sinken

Und womit entfernt man nun die Schwebealgen aus dem System


----------



## Jürgen-V (17. März 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit dem Uvc Filter?*

hi jürgen
so ähnlich dachte ichs mir.
schön daß du was dazu beigetragen hast. 

@olli
ich denke wenn sie verotten, werden sie wie der schlamm dann irgendwann
von den fischen aufgewirbelt oder bei einem konischen ablauf angesaugt und
landen dann doch im filter.:smoki 
genau weiß ich es auch nicht. vielleicht schreibt jürgen 2 ja noch was dazu.

gruß
jürgen


----------



## velos (17. März 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit dem Uvc Filter?*

Habe wo gelesen, dass unsere UVC-Lampen auch einen schönen Beitrag zum Fadenalgenwuchs beitragen, da sie wenn abgestorben super Nährsstoffe für unsere langen grünen Freunde bilden


----------



## Olli.P (17. März 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit dem Uvc Filter?*

Hi,



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> von was für "klümpchen" schreibt ihr hier???
> schwebealgen sind kleiner als 5µm und könne somit von keinem filter herausgefiltert werden.






			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke wenn sie verotten, werden sie wie der Schlamm dann irgendwann
> von den fischen aufgewirbelt oder bei einem konischen ablauf angesaugt und
> landen dann doch im filter.




Wenn Schwebealgen kleiner als 5µm sind und verrotten, dann landen die nicht irgendwann im Filter, dann gehen die da als gelöste Nährstoffe so durch:evil


Also bleibt wie immer nur die Biologische Gegenmaßnahme Pflanzen, Pflanzen und noch mal Pflanzen 

Nur, wer kennt Wasser-Pflanzen die genauso früh aktiv werden und jede Menge Nährstoffe verbrauchen wie die Algen...


Unsere bislang verwendeten Wasser-Pflanzen stehen ja gerade mal in den Startlöchern......

Da hilft selbst der __ Rohrkolben nix......


----------



## juergen-b (17. März 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit dem Uvc Filter?*

servus olaf,

hast du dich schon mal gefragt welche art von schlamm du in deinem filter ab und an ablässt ...........das sind einmal feststoffe die durch deinen vorfilter (falls vorhanden) geschlüpft sind, das sind abgestorbenen bakkies und das sind auch teilweise diese schwebealgen .............

der rest verrottet wie du schon angedeuted hast sicher in irgendeiner gammelecke und wird von bakterien zestetzt.

mindern kannst du solche erscheinungen durch optimale vorfilterung, außreichend umwälzrate und einen guten strömungsverlauf welcher wenig gammelecken zulässt .............. und dann durch eine sehr kurzfristige entnahme aus dem teichwasser (und jetzt wären wir wieder bei tf und vf angelangt  

ach da könnte man noch lange schreiben - das thema ist weit komplexer als in diesen wenigen worten ausdrückbar und wenn ich selber alles verstanden hätte ???????????????:? 

und natürlich stimmt auch eine aussage von dir - wenn du schwebealgen tötest schaffst du den grundstein für die nächsten spezies - gleiches gilt für fadenalgen ......... dem wasser entnehmen, egal wie, ist immer besser wie sie töten.


----------



## Drexta (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit dem Uvc Filter?*

Also wenn ich mir das alles so durchlehse soll die UV Lampe doch hinter de Filter ?  

Oder zu welchen entschluss kommt ihr jetzt? 

Mfg


----------



## Jürgen-V (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit dem Uvc Filter?*

hallo drexta
da dir keiner antwortet, sag ich...lese halt noch mal das ganze thema in ruhe durch und entscheide dich dann.
wobei ich denke, daß keine fragen mehr offen waren. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Olli.P (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit dem Uvc Filter?*

Hi drexta,


ich habe meine UVC letztes Jahr ich glaube im September/Oktober ausgeschaltet.

Und ich werde eisern durchhalten, auch wenn die Algenblüte noch so schlimm ist............


Es haben doch schon so viele User hier gezeigt dass es auch ohne geht 

Aber wie Jürgen schon meinte, diese Entscheidung trifft jeder für sich selbst 

Wir können hier eh nur das pro und contra diskutieren......:smoki


----------



## Drexta (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit dem Uvc Filter?*

ja, damit habt ihr beide schon recht.. aber wenn man das "teuere" ding schon zuhause hat kann man es auch in betrieb nehmen. Irgendein nutzen wird es sicherlich haben... <<< denke ich zumindestens 

Mfg Drexta


----------



## Olli.P (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit dem Uvc Filter?*

Hi,

jepp, m.M.n. guckst du noch mal hier und hier evtl. kannst du sie dann ja noch anschalten, wenn irgendwelche Bakterielle Erkrankungen ( Wasserbelastungen ) auftreten....... 

Meine UVC bleibt jedenfalls erst einmal im System drinne, aber die Stromkosten werden bis auf weiteres erst einmal eingespart..............


----------



## Olli.P (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit dem Uvc Filter?*

Ach ja, 

noch vergessen,


und schon stehste wieder mit der Entscheidung alleine da.......


----------



## juergen-b (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit dem Uvc Filter?*

hy zusammen,

noch ein kleiner typ am rande - wenn man eine herkömmliche UVC lampe (im gehäuse) verwendet, sollte sie immer in einen bypass installiert werden und nie in den hauptstrang --------- diese dinger sind in der regel ziemliche durchlaufbremsen, und das auch wenn sie nicht brennen.
z.b. erhielt ich von oase nach hartnäckigem nachfragen die angabe, daß sie den durchfluß um ca. 20% mindert.

meine hat nach 9jahren teich, noch die erste röhre und war an meinem teich eine unnütze investition. 
..... falls überhaupt leuchtet sie im frühjahr für ca. 2 wochen.


----------



## geecebird (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit dem Uvc Filter?*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe meine UVC letztes Jahr ich glaube im September/Oktober ausgeschaltet.
> 
> Und ich werde eisern durchhalten, auch wenn die Algenblüte noch so schlimm ist............



Hi Olli, das ist genau meine Philosophie zurzeit. Wie du weisst, arbeite ich selber gerade am Filterneubau. Bisher habe ich noch meinen alten Biotec 12 am Pflanzenfilteranfang stehen und ziehe das Wasser mit einer Tauchpumpe aus dem Teich. Jedoch habe ich seit dem Umbau die UV-C abgeschaltet und das Wasser ist trotz des vermeintlich zu kleinen Filters glasklar. natürlich hatte ich nach dem Befüllen die übliche Algenblüte, jedoch scheint der später aktivierte Pflanzenfilter vollkommen auszureichen und die Algen verkümmerten.


----------



## Ferdinand (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wohin mit dem Uvc Filter?*

Hallo

Ich persönlich habe meinen UV-C auch vorgeschaltet, denn es ist ja so, der UV tötet ja nicht nur die Algen sonder auch Bakterien, sowohl schlecht als auch gute, deshalb würde es keinen Sinn machen ihn nachzuschalten, denn dann würde das erst  gerade eben frisch aufbereitete, mit guten Bakterien versetzte, Wasser verstrahlt werden und so hauptsächlich die "Gute" Bakterien getötet werden und das wäre eher  Nachteilig.

Aber reihen technisch werde ich meinen  nächste UV zwischen schalten also zwischen Vortex und Sieb um ihn vor zu schneller Verschmutzung zu schützen.


----------

